# Mercedes Fuel Cell Car Sets Mileage Record



## Nabla_Operator (Aug 5, 2011)

For nearly 25 years Mercedes has been barking over their Fuel Cell Cars and now in 2014 they have been driving their first prototype for 300.000 km?

Wow..... this technology is far from ready. 

What a worthless promises Mercedes gave us when announcing that the fuel cell car would "go in to production in 4 years" (german tv documentaries approx. 1996 and 2008).


----------

